# Cloud Atlas



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 31, 2012)

I've just seen the trailer and I must admit that I am quite impressed.

This is either going to be a masterpiece or its going to suck. Hope its the former.

[YOUTUBE]hWnAqFyaQ5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

> This is either going to be a masterpiece or its going to suck. Hope its the former.



Same here, the movie certainly is ambitious.  I was hope that each of the storylines are given good treatment and screen-time.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 31, 2012)

I hadnt heard of this before, but that trailer was amazing. Definitely want to watch this.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, it has amazing source material and the trailer looks equally epic.

It better not fail.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 31, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Well, it has amazing source material and the trailer looks equally epic.
> 
> It better not fail.



I'm glad I haven't read the book, I find that movies and shows can never live up to what I have read. 
But if I see a movie first, then I find I can still enjoy the book if I choose to read it afterwards.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 1, 2012)

The book is really good. It's not a masterpiece--and it will take some time to determine if it will ever be a classic--but it is certainly ambitious. This film looks to respect that ambition, at least through the visuals, even if the cast is a bit of a letdown.

The *An Orison of Sonmi~451* sequence is the one I'm most looking forward to, as it was my favorite part of the entire book.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 9, 2012)

*Cloud Atlas (Release date: October 26, 2012) - Based off best-selling Novel*




> *Plot (Synopsis)*
> an epic story of humankind in which the actions and consequences of our lives impact one another throughout the past, present, and future as one soul is shaped from a murderer into a savior and a single act of kindness ripples out for centuries to inspire a revolution
> 
> *Directed by*
> ...



*Official Trailer #1:*
[YOUTUBE]ByehYal_cCs[/YOUTUBE]
*Director's Commentary
*[YOUTUBE]4EBZcRTEX7k[/YOUTUBE]
I started the well-known novel awhile back, I think I'll finish it before the movie is released. A really difficult concept to put on the big screen though in my opinion. I guess we'll see how well this will turn out. 
Trailer was a decent showcase for what the theme is in this movie. Seriously Larry's radical transition in gender is frightening.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty good trailer.  I'm really hoping for the best, it's been a while since I'm seen a really good movie revolving around a love story and I'm hoping that this will be fulfill that place for  me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 11, 2012)

It has pretty good critics so far.. and it had a standing ovation in TIFF. So it might be as good as the matrix or at least V for Vendetta.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, man. Totally. We all know that critical reception and standing ovations make or break a movie. You know? Fuck seeing a film for yourself when you can have other people do it for you, right?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Of course I will watch it and decide myself, and of course I consider a lot of critics biased, retarded and sold out to studios.. but I dont see anything wrong with reading people's opinions and reactions regarding a film.


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not very up to speed on this one.  I sort of abandoned it right away when I heard Hanks and Berry were involved.  Really don't like either of them.  But the premise seems kind of interesting.  And that last trailer looked pretty decent.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6vPnsyNfPXQ[/YOUTUBE]

Not too long until the movie out and I'm still pretty excited for it with everything new that I've seen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

A Wachowski movie? Run away, hide.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wachowski are in the top 5 most inspiring filmakers in the last 20 years.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't been too fond of their latest works but I adored the Matrix, because of that I'm willing to give their movies a chance.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Wachowski are in the top 5 most inspiring filmakers in the last 20 years.


And Transformers are in the top 5 of most successful movies of all times.

Following?


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

The reviews so far have been a bit mixed but my enthusiasm hasn't been diminished a single bit.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> The reviews so far have been a bit mixed but my enthusiasm hasn't been diminished a single bit.



Me too bro. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2012)

Aw snap, it came out today.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 26, 2012)

God, what a pretentious shallow garbage  Truly a wachshlokski movie


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Do us a favour and go to the batman, the avengers or the nolan thread. 
This one is an "adult" movie...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2012)

lol, Gaara, you strike me as one of those uptight film snobs in film school. It's startling how much you remind me of Tetra. But just like Tetra, you are so....fun!

The Wachowski's have become the poster children for filmmakers who create mediocrity but disguise it as something more, which then fools its viewers into thinking it is such.

Has anyone actually seen it yet?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2012)

so you're making that statement and haven't seen the film and then asking if anyone has actually seen the film

:|


----------



## Spica (Oct 26, 2012)

MartialHorror, you haven't actually seen the movie but already judging it. If that's not how a snobby film school student act, then I don't know what is. 

I'm making my mind up when it comes to the UK. Why do I have to wait till 2013?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 26, 2012)

I hate it when people and critics endorse films which follow typical A + B = C plots which are mostly comic book adaptations or sequels and write off more complex cinema. Even if this film fails, even if it is pretentious as fuck.... you gotta give em credit for TRYING.

Hollywood keeps recycling the same ideas. Hell Paranormal Activity 4 made 2 times the money of argo and same goes for Taken 2 beating Looper .. not to mention the fact that the dark knight made a 100 times the profits of the master... 
This is really getting frustrating.
I realise "complexity" and originality arent really mainstream I d rather give my 10 bucks to cloud atlas(even if it sucks) than any superhero film, because it might push filmakers and hollywood to become better.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

It was an excellent movie, would watch it again. 

Liked the vision of futuristic Seoul.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2012)

There is still no news of this film's release in Malaysia. Strange.




heylove said:


> Liked the vision of futuristic Seoul.



Did Bae Doona show her tits again? Because, you know, she did that in like every movie she was in.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

She did show her tits.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

I really liked this movie.  The actors playing multiple roles, the TTGL-esque ending, the Wachiowski feel.  It felt like it knew what it wanted to do and executed it in a pretty fashion.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2012)

Mider, what was your favorite storyline?  Mine was Sonmi's story.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, now I need to read the book!

I liked the movie very much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2012)

> MartialHorror, you haven't actually seen the movie but already judging it. If that's not how a snobby film school student act, then I don't know what is.



I wasn't judging it. I was judging the Wachowski's, who are just as erratic as M. Night Shyalaman in quality, but for some reason everybody thinks Cloud Atlas will rock just because they directed it.

I think the movie will be at the absolute least, okay. I just find it hilarious that someone used the term "adult movie" when describing it. That only made me realize how juvenile their movies are, although I don't consider that to be a bad thing.



> I hate it when people and critics endorse films which follow typical A + B = C plots which are mostly comic book adaptations or sequels and write off more complex cinema. Even if this film fails, even if it is pretentious as fuck.... you gotta give em credit for TRYING.



I've always acknowledged that. But do you know who else tries? M. Night Shyalamadooger (not counting "The Last Airbender", just as I won't count "The Invasion" when discussing the Wachowski's). Yet everyone looks at him for his lesser works, overlooking his better movies while the Wachowski's are still remembered for "The Matrix" which was like 15 years ago. 

But yeah, I do agree. Even "Speed Racer" invented some new technology for it. Granted, the same effect could've been acquired had they gone to the guys who do the effects for "The Asylum" and it would've cost $20, but...gotta hand it to them for the effort. 



> Hollywood keeps recycling the same ideas. Hell Paranormal Activity 4 made 2 times the money of argo and same goes for Taken 2 beating Looper .. not to mention the fact that the dark knight made a 100 times the profits of the master...
> This is really getting frustrating.
> I realise "complexity" and originality arent really mainstream I d rather give my 10 bucks to cloud atlas(even if it sucks) than any superhero film, because it might push filmakers and hollywood to become better.



It's ridiculous to compare "The Master" to "The Dark Knight". Character dramas have their audience. Comic Movies have their audience. In fact, you should be glad. The comic book genre will die out as soon as there is a string of major bombs (like what happened after "Batman and Robin") BECAUSE they draw so much attention.

Character dramas like "The Master" will always be around. They're also released much more frequently than comic book movies, which are more like events. 

It's people like ME who should be pissed. I'd like to see Horror Movies that don't involve ghosts haunting a house for once. Yet because every horror movie that tries to do something different bombs, I'm forced to endure the same shit. So you've got no sympathy from me when you complain about "The Master" not doing as well as a sequel with an established following from long before.

Agree with "Taken 2" beating "Looper" though. Now "Looper" was a fine movie.



> I realise "complexity" and originality arent really mainstream I d rather give my 10 bucks to cloud atlas(even if it sucks) than any superhero film, because it might push filmakers and hollywood to become better.



That's fine and I have no issue with you wanting to see the film. I hope you enjoy it. I'm only playing with you because you're pulling a Tetra about it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 27, 2012)

It cant be as bad as prometheus


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2012)

lol, but it probably won't be as good as Es....Es....whatever the fuck Blomkamp is doing.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, but it probably won't be as good as Es....Es....whatever the fuck Blomkamp is doing.



That movie is gonna own. Wagner moura(the lead in tropa da elite)going to play the villian. 


Havent seen cloud atlas yet but i am aftaid that it will suck. Most reviews are really bad.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wasn't judging it. I was judging the Wachowski's, who are just as erratic as M. Night Shyalaman in quality, but for some reason everybody thinks Cloud Atlas will rock just because they directed it.


But Tom Tykwer is amazing. The Wachowski's are a large pile of shit, they've only made one movie that wasn't absolutely terrible, but Tykwer has consistently (IMHO) made excellent movies.




> I think the movie will be at the absolute least, okay. I just find it hilarious that someone used the term "adult movie" when describing it. That only made me realize how juvenile their movies are, although I don't consider that to be a bad thing.




Not really, I just wanted to use that gif.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2012)

I see MH is still angry at the Wachowski Siblings.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2012)

> The Wachowski's have become the poster children for filmmakers who create mediocrity but disguise it as something more, which then fools its viewers into thinking it is such.



I think you're talking about someone else here. None of the Wachowski films are particularly highly regarded, even by the film going audience. Well okay minus The Matrix but it didn't have an overbearing message.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 27, 2012)

MH is a trasphobe  yet what is any ocean if not a multitude of drops...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2012)

MH is becoming more and more like Tetra.

Kids these days are fucking idiots.

Each timeline gives a message about humanity, there isn't just one theme in this movie, there are several. Each actor played significantly well in each of their roles, and helped shape the messages that the writers and the Wachowski brothers wanted to give to us. Cloud Atlas is a visual masterpiece with every moment of the film having significance to the overall movie.

This is one movie you don't want to miss.

4.5/5

Yeah, go fuck yourself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2012)

> I think you're talking about someone else here. None of the Wachowski films are particularly highly regarded, even by the film going audience. Well okay minus The Matrix but it didn't have an overbearing message.



Exactly! "Matrix" and "V For Vendetta" (although the one they did before Matrix got good reviews too), but fanboys seem to think the Wachowski's being involved automatically makes Cloud Atlas a success.

Did they forget Speed Racer, The Matrix Sequels, The Invasion, Assassins and Ninja Assassin- although I do like that one, I am one of few-?

Once again, I have no issue with people looking forward to it. Nor do I have any issue with people liking or loving it. It's just the snobbish attitude some fans have adopted over it (and while I like playing with Gaara the most, he's not even the worst). If Cloud Atlas is a good movie, it's not because the Wachowski's are geniuses. It's because their strengths happened to align every once in awhile.

Just like M. Night Shyalandodsdlkjfsjldjsdfjdsljflsk.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2012)

> but fanboys seem to think the Wachowski's being involved automatically makes Cloud Atlas a success.



I don't know anyone that mentioned Wachoswski being the reason it would be good, most reasons were the material being decent, them actually having passion for the project and spending time on the film, and that it looked visually pleasing.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

I enjoyed the dialect of the neo-tribal peoples (106 winters after the fall).  It sounds legit in how language might evolve in the way English is going.  I look at how we speak now and how an 18th century American would understand us, it's pretty cool beans.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2012)

Did you like the film?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2012)

The Konoha Theatre is going to shit with people like Halfneitten and Tetra who roam around trolling.

Honestly if they have nothing better to do than just shit on people's opinions and rate movies low without any piece of decent reasoning, than it's just plain wrong.

Cloud Atlas is made from genius film making. One Martial Arts or Horror never had for the past few years with decent exceptions.

If you like Martial Arts and Horror than refrain from serious adult movies and quit acting like a kid thinking that one reason Cloud Atlas sucks is because you have a large penis.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2012)

> I don't know anyone that mentioned Wachoswski being the reason it would be good, most reasons were the material being decent, them actually having passion for the project and spending time on the film, and that it looked visually pleasing.



Then you weren't paying attention. Did you not notice all of my "Wachowski's are overrated" posts within the last month or two?



> The Konoha Theatre is going to shit with people like Halfneitten and Tetra who roam around trolling.
> 
> Honestly if they have nothing better to do than just shit on people's opinions and rate movies low without any piece of decent reasoning is just plain wrong.
> 
> ...



Well I do have a large penis, so if that makes Cloud Atlas sucky then yeah...Cloud Atlas sucks because I have a large penis.

You're Tetra comparisons amuse me because one of his greater flaws was his reliance on straw man arguments, which you're entire post was. If you wish to play with me, then respond to my points. Dont just start randomly ranting about other genres that I happen to like. 

Also, Tetra fell back on personal attacks, which you are dishing out. Not me. Christ, you act like I slept with your Mother.....which I did.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

heylove said:


> Mider, what was your favorite storyline?  Mine was Sonmi's story.



I enjoyed Louisa Rey, mostly because how it differed so much from everyone else's.  Hers had the least amount of interaction with the soulmate (they met for like 5 mins then he died), she could fight, we thought she died at the beginning of the movie but not only did she survive but the story wasn't finished, she was arguably the most courageous character, hers was the only storyline that personally connected with a previous one (her involvement with Sixsmith), she was the only one who we know became successful after the end of her story, she's Halle Berry, and she wasn't a Jive Turkey.

Her story was like a film noir Detective and I thoroughly wanted to get back to her at times.  My second favorite was Sonmi's though followed closely by Zachary.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2012)

My favourite is by far Zach's, than Somni, proceeded by the 1979 one.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2012)

For me:

Zacharay
Somni
Louisa/Frobisher (they were equal for me)

Jim Broadbent's story (although the part in the bar was hilariously awesome)


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2012)

"I know, I know!"

"shhh"

"Please don't leave me"

"Shh----" *wtf look*


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2012)

That guy was pimp.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2012)

Obviously.

Had balls like a mongro.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly I liked it quite a bit. Perhaps I am easily pleased by pseudo-intellectual philosophical stuff, but I do think the movie has a lot of depth to it.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Wachowskis are back 

Time to wait for _Jupiter Rising_.

(another upcoming film by them)

I would give this movie a 10/10. That doesn't mean it's a masterpiece, an "A" movie, or that it's one of the best movies ever made (far from it). My 10/10 means that in light of their ambitious outing, the film was most a success and the only logical score they could get is a 10/10.

They had a lot on their plate trying to adapt the source material, hell even the author said so. However, the siblings were able to pull it off out without giving us a complete pile of bull shit. Each actor played multiple roles flawlessly and the jump cuts worked out fine. I was _satisfied_ by the end of the movie and that's all that matters. I'm truly glad they finally were able to make a decent movie and now maybe this will open the door for other directors and screenwriters to branch out a bit.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

> Time to wait for Jupiter Rising.



I'll be interested if they change the main lead. 



> Each actor played multiple roles flawlessly and the jump cuts worked out fine.



I don't know about flawlessly but I had no problems with any of the actors and the cuts were very well done.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2012)

The wachowski said that jupiter needs millions of dollars.. so I doubt they will give it to them unless they make justice league 1st or something


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 29, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'll be interested if they change the main lead.



Channing Tatum needs to fun off indeed....

btw, guys...compared with some of the other outings in Th wachowski siblings's repertoire, how does it stand?

damn, i'm really excited for this flick but i dunno when it's coming out in Indonesia...


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> The Konoha Theatre is going to shit with people like Halfneitten and Tetra who roam around trolling.
> 
> Honestly if they have nothing better to do than just shit on people's opinions and rate movies low without any piece of decent reasoning, than it's just plain wrong.
> 
> ...





God just trying to see what movie I should watch tmrw and this post almost turned me off.

It's a good thing I love me some 3 hour movies.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

TylerDurden said:


> btw, guys...compared with some of the other outings in Th wachowski siblings's repertoire, how does it stand?



I found it more enjoyable than every movie that they have made besides the first Matrix movie.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 30, 2012)

I read some Speed Racer insults in this thread. That movie was awesome. 

Going to go see Cloud Atlas later this week.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

This is the movie I'll be going to see on my birthday, so I'm hoping it's a good one.  The premise definitely drew me in, so my expectations will be a bit higher than normal.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 2, 2012)

I saw this movie today. It is one of the best movies to come out this year. This movie is Nominee for Best Picture. It's a shoe in for best Makeup.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 2, 2012)

I liked the movie, the make up was pretty damn silly at points, but that didn't really bother me. I actually think I would prefer watching the movie in segments by story. Really don't know about this being movie of the year though.


----------



## Shukumei (Nov 6, 2012)

I just saw it, and quite liked it — there are so many tie-ins and motifs between the different plot threads that I actually wanted to see it again.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 10, 2012)

PaperAngel: Weird movie but i liked it overall. are we using spoilers in here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Each story was solid but felt like a condensed version of a plotline that would sustain a full length film. Well, except the Slavery storyline, that was the weakest imo.
I think the story with the guy having to show the black woman the way to the mountain thing to send the message, that was the least explored and I felt they should have expanded on it abit more, maybe shown the where the black woman had come from or something, or explained why her people lived separately to the feral people.
Why was the earth being flooded? I wanted atleast some explanation of that.



I guess the book explains most of what I'm wondering about but i havent read the book.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 18, 2012)

I really wanna see this movie before it leaves the theaters......Im trying to understand something thats relating to my real life. Its so weird when you have like these psychic connections with someone and how easily they enter your life...and the weird thing is that you see them coming like years in advance...and the first time you see them, you just know...Anyone experience the same thing?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

^Nope, just you.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 19, 2012)

cool movie


was surprised that tom hanks can actually play


he has been shit for the last years


kinda a comeback

other than that. enjoyale, long and interesting movie.


classic german attempt on fucking with holywood.



would watch again


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 20, 2012)

For those who can't follow the movie:


----------



## Psychic (Nov 24, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> For those who can't follow the movie:



Thank you for that. I didn't have time to see this in the theater but did managed to dl a crappy version nonetheless. And I found the storyline just a tiny bit confusing. I did like Sonmi's storyline the best. It's an old concept being repeated throughout history. I think it is true that we keep making the same mistakes and history repeats itself throughout time.

I wish they expanded more on the connections that people have with one another from one life to the next. I always believe in reincarnations.....sometimes your destiny connects, intertwine, but it's only for a certain reason and then it uncoils, and sometimes it doesn't and you don't know how many connections your life will make, and you don't know why you keep going down the same road, the same path, the same destination, same site everyday...but you just do, notice the same thing, are attracted to a certain type, sometimes you know, that something is supposed to happen, but you just don't know how long.


----------



## Scratchy (Nov 24, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> SIU (author and artist of Tower of God) made a little comic for the movie Cloud Atlas (by the guys who did Matrix)



It's untranslated, though, and since I've not seen it (yet), I've got no idea what's going on.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

It ws like 2001 a space odyssey the trashy version...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 27, 2012)

Gonna see this today, lets see....


----------



## Saishin (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks promising


----------

